# Gnats in grow room!



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2007)

I have noticed increasing gnat activity. I am late in my grow so i was hoping to get this grow done and then try and kill em all. Will they harm my plants any? Or any cheap remedies would also be welcomed.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 22, 2007)

They didnt do anything to my plants and they only have 24 hour life cycle so imo kill the ones you see and dont worry about the ones u cant get


----------



## HOMEGROWN_N_KY (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I have noticed alot of the little fellows myself in my operation.


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

i killed all i found a few days ago-havent seen them since


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 23, 2007)

HMMMmmmMMM, I guess They are coming from the soil, or a bit of stagnant water. A single strip of fly paper carefully tacked into a corner will draw them towards an even faster end.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2007)

*You can also get rid of the little SOBs with DIATOMACEOUS EARTH. Here is a link.  http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html*


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2007)

The mature gmats are harmlesss to your plants. The larvae, in the soil, eat the roots...and "ARE" harmfull.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2007)

I got some gnats going on in my grow also..

How do I rid of them?  (home DIY if possible)
and HOw do I prevent them?

Nicotine spray and Neem oil hasn't been working..

annoying little buggers.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2007)

.......... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14865&highlight=gnats

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15346&highlight=gnats


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you find this Diamtamaceaus(sp) at like ACE hardware/Homedepot/walmart??

or is this a strictly mail order item??


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2007)

Thnx for the tips everyone. I think i am just gonna let it be. I only have 2-3 weeks left in my grow. Then i can clean out my grow room really well so ym next grow does not encounter the same issue.


----------



## leelow (Aug 23, 2007)

diatamaceous earth or D.E. can be found at any pool store, or a store who has a pool section ie. Sears. D.E. not only to kill knats and other pests in your soil (you top dress the soil, i believe it basicly smothers them) D.E. is a common pool filter medium.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 18, 2007)

quote from de web page



> This DE is not the same thing as the DE used in swimming pool filters. Pool grade DE is Diatomaceous Earth produced for pool filters and it is treated with heat, causing the formerly amorphous silicon dioxide to assume crystalline form. Pool grade DE should never be used for pest control. Swimming pool DE ranges from 60% to 70% free silica!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 18, 2007)

Just an update.

since my Gnat issue.. i've placed big sheets of sticky paper that catchs
mice and other criters around some of my pots.  I noticed what look 
to be dust, but under the microscope.  I realized they were act ually
some insects.  not sure if they are Gnat babies or mites.   Since then
ive used combination of Safer insecticide soap, Schultz 3in1 fungicide,
and schultz fruit/vegetable pest control.  <-- all are for fruit and flower
and is allegedly safe up to harvest.  NE ways..

It seems to be working..  at least for now.


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 18, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Just an update.
> 
> since my Gnat issue.. i've placed big sheets of sticky paper that catchs
> mice and other criters around some of my pots. I noticed what look
> ...


Yo Mr soap and water is way better for your plants then any pesticide makes the plants taste quite nasty to pests :hairpull:


----------

